# Jodyand, Congrats on first to reach 3000 posts!!!



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

<center><h1><font color=red>3000 POSTS!!!!!!</H1></font></center>

Jodyand, even with Chief's steamrolling of the top 20 positions since January, you were the first to ever make it to post 3000!
Congrats!!! Thanks so much for your ever-present and continued support and moderation of this forum community. Your participation and service really does make a big difference, my friend. (And you one of the only ones here in Louisiana!!! Does that make me partial? Naaaah!)

Smiles!!!

<center>concert</center>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Andy i try my best to stay on top of things. We will have to meet some day so i can give you your railroad iron. Take care of yourself and don't over do the pain killers.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Good job, Jody. I appreciate your hard work and helpfulness as well as your good sense of humor.
Thanks! :headclap: :headclap: :headclap: :headclap: :headclap: :headclap: :headclap: :headclap:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Did Jody make it over 3000? Well I guess he did...hadn't noticed!!:lying: Congradulations my southern friend!:worthy:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

good job jody.. fingers tired yet?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yep SJ --- you are only about 1000 behind. HAHAHA --- Been polishing those shiny hubs a little too often?   

Congrats on 2000 SJ

Andy


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey sj Congrats on 2000 posts.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

geez, 2000 posts.. no wonder my hands tired.. 

Wait thats from shovelling 4 yards of loam yesterday... 


Thanks Guys.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *geez, 2000 posts.. no wonder my hands tired..
> 
> Wait thats from shovelling 4 yards of loam yesterday...
> ...


That's o.k. John...we've found the next attachment for your tractor, your hands won't be tired anymore..


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Way to go Jody! :thumbsup: Congratulations! :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

:thumbsup: 
good job jody, well done


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Jody
Congrats on 3000!! That's one I noticed from the day I joined was that even if things seemed kinda slow, I could count on Jody to respond. It must be hard to find the time but it is appreciated.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Good job Jody!:thumbsup: 

Mark


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks to all i appreciate it i try to do my part and I'm a little obsessed with this place. But its just has so many great members i cant help it. I have made so many new friends i just wish i could meet all of yall. So i just want to thank everyone of yall for making this the best place for me to spend my time.:thumbsup: :clap:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Keep up the good work Jody. But you know it IS summer now, you CAN leave the key board for a min or two to go outside.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Guess this realy shows we are growing. Top 6 posters are all over 2k, with Jody being over 3. Lots of strong posters coming up through the ranks with some real good info. Think every one of us should give ourself a pat on the back.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

